# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Ndonjë emër çuni që është i kohës?

## The Clown

Ndonje emer mashkulli trendy.....please....

----------


## Kavir

Trendy.
Po te ishte femer: Moda.

----------


## tetovarja87

me pelqen emri amar,erd,jon..................

----------


## tetovarja87

plaurent....blond......rijad....bamir........

----------


## urtesia

I KUJDO QE TE JETE
TE RROJE, SHENDET DHE PASTE FATIN E JETES:

- DION
- GJIN ose BLIN
- MENTOR
- JONI
- KRENAR
-
MUSLIMAN:   BINJAMIN
KATOLIK:      PAL

SHENDET E JETE, TE RITET ME BABE DHE NENE.

----------


## Ksanthi

Kevin


Kris

----------


## land

Fritz...........................

----------


## The Clown

ju falimnderit te gjithve e vendosa tja le .

Ahmet

----------


## PINK

> Ndonje emer mashkulli trendy.....please....


Trendi.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## leotrimy_boy

une do ta preferoja blenar

----------


## Nete

Emer trendy:Art,Fabian.Oqean.

----------


## Izadora

eris
redon
henry


Shkurt dhe trendy

----------


## mali1920

Te jet me jet te gjat 
ERENIK

----------


## tetovarja87

> *Edi. Nje plak ne Shkup  e kishte kete emer, e une e thirja Luan e ai u nervozonte,me thonte te tregoj une ty veq mos  me rafsh ne duar pe ty thy brinjt skam per te lene, edhe me emer shkau po me thret,hahahahaune doja tja bej me dije se Asllan turqe e Luan Shqip por se kuptonte.*


hahah.sueda.........sa histori sjellishe na kenaqe....


fredy....
ferdy.... ose (jo miiiiii frojdi....haha)
elton....
albion...
blin......

----------


## Dritë

> *Asllan,
> Deli,
> Sheval.*


Sa ju perket emrave, duhet te keni shume kujdes sepse disa emra ne disa gjuhe marrin tjera kuptime.  :buzeqeshje: 

Psh emrin e trete (Sheval) nuk e kisha rekomanduar per ndonje familje e cila jeton ne nje vend ku flitet frengjishtja. 

Do e tallin pastaj te shkretin ne shkolle...  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Albela

*klaus
chris
kelvin
greg*

----------


## martini1984

> *klaus
> chris
> kelvin
> greg*


me pelqejne albela... :buzeqeshje: 
Por asllan????
Me mire Azgan,eshte burrerore
Se po ju japin dhe kuptim emrave.

----------


## Albela

> me pelqejne albela...
> Por asllan????
> Me mire Azgan,eshte burrerore
> Se po ju japin dhe kuptim emrave.


*me then te drejten zotnia ne fjal do emra trendi
se per emra shqiptar dhe me dmth ka plot dhe te bukur*

----------


## TOMY_X

Aty ku jeton shihe komshine e pare dhe verja...
ja keni nxjerre bojen me keta emra trendy....po c'trendy....apo kujton qe dhe kur te plaket trendy te jete...
REDON
ARBER
me siguri greg ja ke ngjitur qe te mos duket shqipetar...

----------


## Erjola-Ajsbergu

po ca ahmet mo...a e doje trendy ketej thua po ja ve ahmet...
ka emra te bukur dhe trendy plot si prsh: Alen. Erdi, Aldo, Eltjon. Erion, Alfio etj..

----------

